# SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server



## sven (17. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,

wenn ich über smtp-auth Emails verschicken möchte, erhalte ich die folgende Fehlermeldung.


```
Jan 17 13:21:13 server postfix/smtpd[9185]: connect from static.ip.server.de[xx.xx.xx.xx]
Jan 17 13:21:13 server postfix/smtpd[9185]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Permission denied
Jan 17 13:21:13 server postfix/smtpd[9185]: warning: static.xx.xx.xx.xx.server.de[xx.xx.xx.xx]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: generic failure
Jan 17 13:21:13 server postfix/smtpd[9185]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from static.xx.xx.xx.xx.server.de[xx.xx.xx.xx]: 554 5.7.1 <webmaster@domain.de>: Relay access denied; from=<info@meinedomain.de> to=<webmaster@domain.de> proto=ESMTP helo=<www.meinedomain.de>
```
Der saslauthd läuft


```
server:~# /etc/init.d/saslauthd start
Starting SASL Authentication Daemon: saslauthd (already running).
```
server:~# ps aux | grep sasl

```
root      7524  0.0  0.0  53036   900 ?        Ss   12:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
root      7525  0.0  0.0  53036   632 ?        S    12:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
root      7526  0.0  0.0  53036   512 ?        S    12:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
root      7527  0.0  0.0  53036   512 ?        S    12:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
root      7528  0.0  0.0  53036   512 ?        S    12:48   0:00 /usr/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r -n 5
root     10757  0.0  0.0   7468   832 pts/0    S+   13:43   0:00 grep sasl
```
less /etc/default/saslauthd

```
# Should saslauthd run automatically on startup? (default: no)
START=yes

# Description of this saslauthd instance. Recommended.
# (suggestion: SASL Authentication Daemon)
DESC="SASL Authentication Daemon"

# Short name of this saslauthd instance. Strongly recommended.
# (suggestion: saslauthd)
NAME="saslauthd"

# Example: MECHANISMS="pam"
MECHANISMS="pam"

# Additional options for this mechanism. (default: none)
# See the saslauthd man page for information about mech-specific options.
MECH_OPTIONS=""

# How many saslauthd processes should we run? (default: 5)
# A value of 0 will fork a new process for each connection.
THREADS=5

# Example for postfix users: "-c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd"
#OPTIONS="-c -m /var/run/saslauthd"
OPTIONS="-c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r"
```
Was könnte schief gelaufen sein?


Kleiner Nachtrag:

Ich habe auf meiner Webseite das versenden von Emails via smtp-auth eingestellt.
Wenn ich jetzt Mails verschicke, dann bekomme ich selber Emails über smtp-auth. 


Jedoch an Email Adressen, die NICHT auf dem Server eingerichtet sind, wird die Nachricht nicht verschickt, bzw. es erfolgt eine Ablehnung ...


Beispiel:


```
Jan 17 14:19:53 server postfix/smtpd[11549]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Permission denied
Jan 17 14:19:53 server postfix/smtpd[11549]: warning: static.server[xx.xx.xx.xx]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: generic failure
Jan 17 14:19:53 server postfix/smtpd[11549]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT server.xx.xx.xx.xx.server.de[xx.xx.xx.xx]: 554 5.7.1 <webmaster@fremdedoamin.de>: Relay access denied; from=<info@meinedomain.de> to=<webmaster@fremdedoamin.de> proto=ESMTP helo=<www.meinedomain.de>
Jan 17 14:19:53 server postfix/smtpd[11549]: lost connection after RSET from static.server.de[xx.xx.xx.xx]
Jan 17 14:19:53 server postfix/smtpd[11549]: disconnect from static.server.de[xx.xx.xx.xx]
```
Vielen Dank und Grüße
Sven


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2009)

Der SASL Username hat die Form web[ID]_user und ist nicht die Emailadresse.


----------



## sven (17. Jan. 2009)

Danke für den Tipp, leider hat es nicht geklappt ... Was könnte es noch sein?


----------



## Till (18. Jan. 2009)

Führe bitte nochmal alle Befehle des email Bereiches des perfect setups durch.


----------

